# Generation Gap



## Rob Pearson (Jul 10, 2003)

Not so much news of anything new, but an interesting overview of the current Digital Generation Gap...



> The tools and practices that the elders of our civilization use are still based on the pre-digital analog era. Their children  the Baby Boomers  use entirely different tools and practices based around the PC. And the youth of today  the Boomers children, exist in yet another domain: the world of mobile devices.


http://www.novaspivack.com/uncategorized/the-digital-generation-gap


----------



## oksteve (Sep 14, 2008)

I worry about my grandchildren, surrounded by tech and the psychological impact of having ADD. That everything has to be NOW!
Being judged by others on Twitter or Facebook and the endless reality shows suggesting you too can be famous if only you were not so ordinary.

Ordinary !! indeed NOO we must never be that !!!

Digital divides are created to assume their own status, a must have for the next generation. If Mum and Dad hate it, it must be good for me. As todays children grow up and realise we are all being conned 24/7 their children are taken in by the hype and so on and so on. Each generation playing the same game as the previous and no one stops it. Governments and businesses all too busy making money from it to care about the harm its doing to us all as a species. We are devolving and we don't know it.


----------



## loserOlimbs (Jun 19, 2004)

Kids learn and use what works best for them, fast access to information, friends etc. I think the problem is more that us adults have a hard time breaking old habits to learn what our kids are into.


----------



## Mumbodog (Oct 3, 2007)

I think the younger generation should have to use a rotary dial phone for a month before getting any technology driven device.

Man would that make them mad grrrrrrrrrrr.










.


----------



## oksteve (Sep 14, 2008)

lol Mumbo, or dial up access to facebook hahahahaha


----------

